# Merlin Cyrene Dimensions



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the dimensions of the Merlin Cyrene in a 55 cm? I couldn't find them on the website. Thanks,

Bri


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I have a 55cm Cyrene*



Brimanndude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions of the Merlin Cyrene in a 55 cm? I couldn't find them on the website. Thanks,
> 
> Bri



Hi!

I have the Cyrene in the size you are researching. I love the bike.  I've attached snagged pic of the website's geometry specs. Good luck with your search.

Here's the website: http://www.merlinbike.com/bike.aspx?content=RD-cyrene

Joe


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

Bri


----------

